# I feel good



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 24, 2011)

I have lost 24lbs so far and I am 10lbs off my target of 196lbs, I am 6ft 1" and 60yrs of age.
Yesterday I went to my docs for the results of the blood tests ect all were very good, my bp was so good she reduced my meds by 50%, but the best is she put off my knee surgery, the weight loss has had a dramatic impact on reducing the pain, she told me that every pound I lose is the equivilant of 3lbs impact on the knee per step, I noticed that I did not fall over once using the rotavator this week, my right hand hurts like hell though.
My wife loves dancing, we gave it up after my accident because I used to fall over, this weekend I am taking her to a local dinner dance as a suprise.
Life is good, I feel good da da da, just like I hoped I would, I feel fine da da da, because I dont fall on my behine


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 24, 2011)

*I am so happy for you. Keep up. And I hope you both enjoy the dance*


----------



## taxlady (Mar 24, 2011)

Way to go, Bolas


----------



## Zereh (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations, Bolas! The food we ingest is sooooo so important to our health, I'm a firm believer that we could eliminate tons of diseases and the need to pop pills like candy if we all just paid proper attention to what goes into our bodies!! Love to hear success stories like yours. 

And I hope you have a great time with your lady this weekend. =))


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 24, 2011)

Could be very helpful to many of us if you would share your dieting regimin.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice story, Bolas. And that was an interesting body weight to knee impact tidbit you threw in. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 24, 2011)

Kudos, Bolas!  :> )


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 24, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Could be very helpful to many of us if you would share your dieting regimin.


Its Diet Chef it simple you just get your partner to lock all the other food up and eat their prepared food with lots of green veg and some fruit.
Ps Bill mate I could murder a huge steak chips and at least 2 pints of Guinness followed by spotted dick and custard.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats! I am 4 pounds away from being 1 pound LIGHTER than I was when I graduated high school. I am 50 now.  Went from 249 to 227 right now, and my blood pressure dropped from 150s/90s to 130s/70s.  Also instituted a stretching program, can touch my toes for the first time ever. 
I use myfitnesspal.com to track calories and exercise... quite helpful.
Bolas, have a great time and dance the night away!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 24, 2011)

Well done!  I know it's difficult to lose weight when you enjoy food so much.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 24, 2011)

Way to go, man! Cut a rug, brother!


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 24, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Its Diet Chef it simple you just get your partner to lock all the other food up and eat their prepared food with lots of green veg and some fruit.
> Ps Bill mate I could murder a huge steak chips and at least 2 pints of Guinness followed by spotted dick and custard.


Thanks for the link.  Looks like average meal portions run 300g and are 300 calories.


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 24, 2011)

love that story...I'm so glad you feel better and I bet your wife will love the surprise!!!!


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow Bolas!  That's great.  So glad your health is improved!  Have a great time dancing with your DW!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats to you Bolas!! VERY Sincerely too might I add. Your joy REALLY "tugged me ole' heartstrings"...I have AWFUL knees too  When I was heavier, loads of tears I cried from pain. My options are A.) surgery, or B.) cortisone shots. (&, I suppose there is a C.- stay off of them most of the time). None of my options appeal much to me. Honestly though, I fear the cortisone shots the most. Had both of my knees done once in the same day, &...I gosh darn near died in my Dr's office. GOLLY IT HURT!! 
Again, just wanted to send you a huge dose of happiness & *hugs even*...hope you & your wife have a fantastic time shaggin' it up on the dance floor!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 25, 2011)

More thanks to you all.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 25, 2011)

Midnight_Merlot said:


> Congrats to you Bolas!! VERY Sincerely too might I add. Your joy REALLY "tugged me ole' heartstrings"...I have AWFUL knees too  When I was heavier, loads of tears I cried from pain. My options are A.) surgery, or B.) cortisone shots. (&, I suppose there is a C.- stay off of them most of the time). None of my options appeal much to me. Honestly though, I fear the cortisone shots the most. Had both of my knees done once in the same day, &...I gosh darn near died in my Dr's office. GOLLY IT HURT!!
> Again, just wanted to send you a huge dose of happiness & *hugs even*...hope you & your wife have a fantastic time shaggin' it up on the dance floor!!


Merl you have more guts than me, I had shots into my shoulder bone and hand bones but under local anesthetic 2 yrs ago, the Doc who did it is called Lourdes Gaspar he is an Indian Christian and a good cook his recipe for lamb kebabs requie a deft touch.
Ps Shagging, I nearly choked when I read that, it has a very different meaning in the UK.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Mar 25, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Merl you have more guts than me, I had shots into my shoulder bone and hand bones but under local anesthetic 2 yrs ago, the Doc who did it is called Lourdes Gaspar he is an Indian Christian and a good cook his recipe for lamb kebabs requie a deft touch.
> Ps Shagging, I nearly choked when I read that, it has a very different meaning in the UK.


LOL....pelase forgive if my termonagly(sp) was a bit "off"...I thought on is some, &, figured it out FINALLY(thanks Austin Powers)...Now, if you & your wife have THAT much fun on the dance floor, I promise that I would look the other way, but STILL be would be quite happy for you anyhow! Funny little language differences, huh? LOL
 As for those shots....UGH!! I drove to my appt. in a 5 speed BEAUTIFUL Mustang. Dr. said "no prob...you will be just fine to drive home", then, took these cow tranqualizer-looking shot tubes & proceeded to lodge the needles under my kneecaps....the Lord visited me that day I am sure of it...when you suck in air makiing a gasping noise with your eyes about to pop out - beware. My youngest daughter went w/me to that appt. I remember her saying(she was 6/7 at the time) "call a cab Mom....I don't think that you should  drive this car -HOW are you gonna be able to use the clutch?!?!?!"...HAHAHA..I somehow made it home, but, didn't walk again for like 2 weeks. Dose wuz baaad times!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2011)

bolas, way to go!!! lol @ the public shagging.

when you're ready to take her for the last dance of the evening, whisper to her one of my favourite least known movie lines, paraphrased a bit, "don't you think i am aware you're my woman? i can smell you like a flower. i can taste you like sugar on my tongue. when I'm 20 feet away i can hear the fabric of your dress when you move in your chair!"

good luck.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 25, 2011)

Congratulations Bolas!!!!!
You are inspiration to me. I'm exercising 3 times a week & I'm eating right. I have lost 12 pounds with much much more to lose.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sprout (Mar 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Just being able to say "I feel good," is quite an accomplishment. I smile when I think of how delighted your wife will be with your surprise. Have fun!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> ...
> Ps Shagging, I nearly choked when I read that, it has a very different meaning in the UK.



I mentioned it to DH and we both had a giggle. I was wondering how to tactfully explain...


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Mar 26, 2011)

*looks for a rock to hide under* - I am STILL quite embarrased over that. Very innocent intention from my end. Will NEVER make THAT mistake again! (I HOPE)! LOL!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2011)

Midnight_Merlot said:


> *looks for a rock to hide under* - I am STILL quite embarrased over that. Very innocent intention from my end. Will NEVER make THAT mistake again! (I HOPE)! LOL!



I googled shag and found out that there are a number of dances called shags and that to dance them is shagging. I had no idea.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Mar 27, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I googled shag and found out that there are a number of dances called shags and that to dance them is shagging. I had no idea.


 Then, you PLUS me = the same!....It's just a dance move that my mother & her friends enjoyed way-back-when. They ALL did the "shag" dance here in the US....just a bit funny how a word here can mean something quite different elsewhere. Again, I am all American, &, the term was meant in fun jest!
Bolas - can't help but wonder how your dancing evening went...shagging or no...still hope that you got a chance to "WOW your gal"!!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 27, 2011)

Merl It was fun, I told my wife yesterday afternoon so she could get ready, What am I going to wear was the cry which was good as she did not focus on the whispered DINNER Dance, I only ate the Vegetarian main course option which was quite good and no booze. I put my soft knee support on, I fitted into one of my old suits which was a bonus if a bit snug still. Unfortunately the shag was not on the dance menu but the horizontal rumba was the last dance of a splendid evening


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 15, 2011)

The first 10 week phase of my diet ends tonight, I have lost 31.5 lbs and the best thing apart from how great I feel is my man boobs have reduced from a floppy DD to a rather fetching and pert A
I now move up from 1200 cals a day to 1800 for the next 5 weeks by then I should be able to excersise in the gym fully. I put the gloves on and did a couple of rounds of sparring yesterday which hurt but I loved it, because of the probs with my right hand I am learning to use the south paw stance which left me wide open and starry eyed, I got caught with a beautiful right hook at the end of the second that even with a head guard on shook me to my pumps and I could not get up for the third
My wife gave me a terrible verbal bashing when I got home and wants to fight the guy herself


----------



## Somebunny (Apr 15, 2011)

Congratulations Bolas on your weight loss!  That is fabulous.  Please do take care in the ring tho!  Thanks for the giggle, I'm picturing your petite "fragrant" wife knocking some poor fellows block off!  Lol!


----------



## Selkie (Apr 15, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The first 10 week phase of my diet ends tonight, I have lost 31.5 lbs... I now move up from 1200 cals a day to 1800 for the next 5 weeks...



Congratulations on your weight loss! Sorry about your boxing bout, but your stamina and reflexes will improve with more exercise... and it would help if you stop hitting his glove with your face...


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 15, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The first 10 week phase of my diet ends tonight, I have lost 31.5 lbs and the best thing apart from how great I feel is my man boobs have reduced from a floppy DD to a rather fetching and pert A
> I now move up from 1200 cals a day to 1800 for the next 5 weeks by then I should be able to excersise in the gym fully. I put the gloves on and did a couple of rounds of sparring yesterday which hurt but I loved it, because of the probs with my right hand I am learning to use the south paw stance which left me wide open and starry eyed, I got caught with a beautiful right hook at the end of the second that even with a head guard on shook me to my pumps and I could not get up for the third
> My wife gave me a terrible verbal bashing when I got home and wants to fight the guy herself


Congratulations Bolas on your weight loss. You will get'em next time.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 15, 2011)

woot!


----------



## Zereh (Apr 15, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> my man boobs have reduced from a floppy DD to a rather fetching and pert A



oooh, Bolas  You sure do make me laugh!  So glad that things worked out so well for you. Hope the next phase goes as swimmingly as the first did.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind comments, the most embarrassing thing about the defeat was I was shadow boxing at the time.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 21, 2011)

5 wks on I have stuck to the 1800 cals and with working in the garden and training in the shed on my heavy bag I have lost another 10lbs.
My opponent is having to work a lot harder for his victories, my head defense is quite good and he has had to use his defense as I caught him last week with a very lucky left handed counter punch which for the first time caused him to step back, I went in for the kill and he dropped me with a body shot.
He is 40 yrs younger and a very good guy, in the changing room I asked him did the left really hurt him I think he lied when he said yes, he did say he is know hitting me at 75% of his full force which I took as a compliment


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 21, 2011)

Congratulations on the weight loss!  I know how tough it can be to stick with it.


----------

